# Breakfast Quiche



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I wasn't up for going out yesterday, so sent a list and got all except the crawfish tails n cream that I wanted, lol. So I made one with Bacon, one with Connecuh! Not too bad. But I need to try that crawfish pie recipe again, believe it was Jim who shared it. I made it at Thanksgiving been craving it lately, lol
That said, this was pretty easy, probably make some changes and make it again!























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

restaurant style. looks damn good to me. yummm
jack


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Love some good quiche, just has to be a gluten free crust or crust less, but yummers! 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Try adding some sour cream to your eggs when you whip them up. Great in scrambled eggs too.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thassa omlet Inna pie crust. Why you City boys call that quiche?

Last quiche I made was bacon...because the one I had before that was a spinach quiche Susie made. I hate spinach, which might be why she made it.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> Thassa omlet Inna pie crust. Why you City boys call that quiche?
> 
> Last quiche I made was bacon...because the one I had before that was a spinach quiche Susie made. I hate spinach, which might be why she made it.


Must be dems! Trying to be politically correct!!! Call it what it is this is Mercia boys its a omelet in a pie crust!!!!Lmao


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Try adding some sour cream to your eggs when you whip them up. Great in scrambled eggs too.


I used heavy cream, but may try the sour cream next time

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I was trying to be politically correct, but yes, I agree, breakfast pie is all it is, hahaha. Wanted some crawfish, but I sent the order and the tails were missed so, used what I had, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I like French food so "quiche" is good for me. Looks a lot like what I make with seafood and I use heavy cream also.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I asked my wife for a quickie. Got a damned quiche instead!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hjorgan said:


> I asked my wife for a quickie. Got a damned quiche instead!


go sit in the corner with joey, phillip. lol
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> I asked my wife for a quickie. Got a damned quiche instead!


I saw the title and that was my first thought. I was like damn, we sharing a lot these days.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Change up a few ingredients and you'll have a buttermilk pie


----------

